# EBR - Eagle Bay Resources



## yogi-in-oz (20 April 2006)

Hi folks,

EBR ..... starting to stir again, on news of a small
farminee, into a Bass Strait lease ..... 

Looking ahead some key dates for EBR, may be:

          24042006 ..... negative (finances???)

2804 - 01052006 ..... minor

          10052006 ..... positive spotlight on EBR

          15052006 ..... significant and positive news???

     17-18052006 ..... positive and aggressive move???   

          22052006 ..... minor

          29052006 ..... significant and negative news/moves???

     09-12062006 ..... significant & negative spotlight on EBR 

     15-16062006 ..... 2 significant and positive cycles here.


happy days

   yogi


----------



## yogi-in-oz (23 May 2006)

*Re: EBR - Eagle Bay*



Hi folks,

EBR ..... almost ready to bottom out and get set for 
another run Northwards ..... 

Some key dates ahead for EBR, may be:

    29052006 ..... significant and negative news/moves???

09-12062006 ..... significant & negative spotlight on EBR

15-16062006 ..... 2 significant and positive cycles here = lows???

04-05072006 ..... minor

     10072007 ..... negative cycle here???

     12072006 ..... minor and positive

     28072006 ..... minor and positive

     04082006 ..... minor and positive ... finance-related???

11-14082006 ..... minor 

22-23082006 ..... 2 time cycles here ... significant and 
                         positive EBR news expected.


happy days

  yogi


----------



## yogi-in-oz (14 October 2006)

*Re: EBR - Eagle Bay*



Hi folks,

EBR ..... off its recent lows, with 3 minor cycles coming
into play this week, on Monday and Wednesday:

         16102006 ..... minor and positive

         18102006 ..... 2 cycles minor and positive .....

..... should be enough to keep the rally going for a
few days ..... 

Gann 50% retracement of previous downleg expected
at 9.3 cents around 26102006 ??? 

Having difficulty uploading an EBRchart ..... will try
again, later ..... 

happy days

 yogi



=====


----------



## windwalker (7 February 2007)

*Re: EBR - Eagle Bay*

Will be glad when it turns for the northern run


----------



## Trader Paul (24 July 2007)

*Re: EBR - Eagle Bay*



Hi folks,

EBR ... so it looks like, the company may be trying to talk up a 
bidding war here ... see after-market announcement, today ... 

... expecting more positive news, around 30072007.

happy days

  paul



=====


----------



## Mack (25 July 2007)

*Re: EBR - Eagle Bay*

Give us a clue, Paul. How good do you think the positive news will be? 

I've been waiting long enough for some.


----------



## Trader Paul (27 July 2007)

*Re: EBR - Eagle Bay*



Hi Mack,

EBR ... expecting minor, but positive news, over the next 
couple of days, probably 30072007 ... 

..... however, looking at today's rally, the market is factoring-in
more substantial news, ahead.

happy days

  paul



=====


----------



## Mack (2 August 2007)

*Re: EBR - Eagle Bay*

Hi Paul

Thanks. Hope you're right. 

I've been waiting years for these and I'm running out of patience. 

Cheers


----------



## Mack (24 October 2007)

*Re: EBR - Eagle Bay*

Does anyone have any idea why Eagle Bay Resources have gone from 4c to 9c in the last week or two? No significant reports to cause this - that I have seen anyway -  although we are waiting on assessment of the gas find. Anyone know anything?


----------



## Trader Paul (26 October 2007)

*Re: EBR - Eagle Bay*



Hi folks,

EBR ..... tooks profits on this one today, as it is easier to bail out while
selling into a rally ... maybe a little early, but expect a significant and 
negative time cycle, early next week.

Figure this could be news about a capital raising,
around Tuesday 30102007.

happy days

  paul



=====


----------



## pajm (3 November 2007)

*Re: EBR - Eagle Bay*

I finally managed to get out of this stock last Thursday before fall on Friday after holding for far too long.  Disappointing company and am glad to see the back of it.


----------



## Trader Paul (28 December 2007)

*Re: EBR - Eagle Bay*



Hi folks,

..... it's time to look at EBR, again ... 

EBR ... chart in an uptrend and some positive cycles ahead,
as Jasmine-1 goes down ... 

          02012008 ..... positive news expected here

          10012008 ..... positive light on EBR

     15-16012008 ..... negative cycle ... finances???

          21012008 ..... minor news

     08-11022008 ..... 2 positive cycles ... finance-related???

Latter half of March 2008 should bring some very BIG news for EBR.

More later .....

happy days

 paul



=====


----------



## Mack (28 December 2007)

*Re: EBR - Eagle Bay*

Stop teasing Paul ... tell us more. 

The big news in March. Is it related to the gas find? Have they decided what to do with it?


----------



## pajm (2 February 2008)

*Re: EBR - Eagle Bay*

As I mentioned early November, glad to get out of this company. This has since been vindicated. I followed if for 3 years. I think it was one of the Directors last year who was expelled(?) for providing misleading info. to the market about olympic dam potentials (vague on detail). The warning bells are loud in clear when there is this kind of behaviour in a company. In times of volatility in particular important to keep away from such specs.


----------



## Trader Paul (27 May 2008)

*Re: EBR - Eagle Bay*



Hi folks,

EBR ..... is going nowhere right now and can't see much joy,
before late-June/early-July 2008:

           28052008 ..... expecting a negative aspect here

   3005-02062008 ..... 2 minor time cycles expected

           26062008 ..... significant and positive cycle expected

           01072008 ..... positive spotlight on EBR ..... 

      16-17072008 ..... 2 significant cycles should bring positive news.

      18-21072008 ..... significant and negative aspect ... finance-related ... ???

      30-31072008 ..... negative news expected here.       

          01082008 ..... negative spotlight on EBR ... 

     13-15082008 ..... 3 time cycles to bring significant and positive news
                             here,  but the market may not react, as anticipated ... 
                             ..... ie ... it may remain flat.

October, November and December 2008 should bring some EBR swings for traders ...  

have a great day

  paul

P.S. ..... maybe CYS will move sooner.



=====


----------



## Joe Blow (14 June 2010)

Eagle Bay Resources (EBR) is now known as Strategic Energy Resources (SER).

Discussion of this company continues in the SER thread, which can be found here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19807

This thread has now been closed.


----------

